# Most new arrivals in Australia come from New Zealand



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The vast majority of people moving to live in Australia come from Oceania, mostly New Zealand, according to an analysis of figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics carried out by RP Data. Just over 34,400 long term and permanent migrants originated from the Oceania and Antarctica region over the year to April 2013, equating [...]

Click to read the full news article: Most new arrivals in Australia come from New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

